# Fox News Denies Shelving Story on Stormy Daniels-Trump Affair Before 2016 Election



## charley (Jan 17, 2018)

Fox News has denied a report that it shelved a story about a sexual relationship between adult-film actress Stephanie Clifford, a.k.a. Stormy Daniels, and Donald Trump before the 2016 election.

 Citing four anonymous sources "familiar with the matter," it was reported Tuesday that Fox reporter Diana Falzone filed a story in October 2016 about a​ sexual relationship between Clifford and Trump that included an on-the-record statement from Clifford's then-manager, Gina Rodriguez .

On Friday, The Wall Street Journal reported that Trump's lawyer Michael Cohen arranged a $130,000 settlement with Clifford "as part of an agreement that precluded her from publicly discussing an alleged sexual encounter with Mr. Trump."

The world is waiting to see how Melania will respond to her husbands latest sex scandal as this happened just after Trump and Melania were married. Trump had promised to be loyal and honest as part of the marriage agreement.   ​


----------



## dagambd (Jan 17, 2018)

I?m shocked! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2018)

Trump has been in the public eye for over 40 years but it was not until he ran for office that he was accused of sexual harassment. It's all legit.


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> Trump has been in the public eye for over 40 years but it was not until he ran for office that he was accused of sexual harassment. It's all legit.




.....  it ain't the sex bullshit that's fucked up, it all the lying and hiding & trying to change facts...   that was Bill Clintons problem...  remember "I did not have sex with that woman" ....    I think Bill was scared shitless of 'an angry Hillary'... whereas trumpy ain't afraid of Melania...    it would be fun to watch Melania freak out in public at the Donald...   I can only hope..       ...


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't give two shits who the president sleeps with.  As long as the economy keeps trucking along and my rights aren't getting stomped it's all good.


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> I don't give two shits who the president sleeps with.  As long as the economy keeps trucking along and my rights aren't getting stomped it's all good.





..... many are being left behind, contrary to what trump promised..    and the truth is very important, but not to trumpy..   #shit hole


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> I don't give two shits who the president sleeps with.  As long as the economy keeps trucking along and my rights aren't getting stomped it's all good.



exactly.


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> exactly.




,,, trumpski is *killing* America as I've always known it  ....  it 'lie, lie, lie' 24/7 ... but as long as you have your money it's ok with you....  #SAD


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2018)

charley said:


> ,,, trumpski is *killing* America as I've always known it  ....  it 'lie, lie, lie' 24/7 ... but as long as you have your money it's ok with you....  #SAD


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2018)

Prince said:


>




  #SHIT HOLE     ...


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

No one cares.. because Trump gets things done...

https://www.dailywire.com/news/2600...content=062316-podcast&utm_campaign=mattwalsh


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Any man that gets himself in a position where he has to pay someone off like that is weak and stupid. Melania isn't going to do shit because she is merely a whore fucking a disgusting pig for an easy life. Trump would have just told the pornstar to go ahead and broadcast it if he had any balls at all.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

I hope Melania finds a hot young lover if she hasn't already.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Any man that gets himself in a position where he has to pay someone off like that is weak and stupid. Melania isn't going to do shit because she is merely a whore fucking a disgusting pig for an easy life. Trump would have just told the pornstar to go ahead and broadcast it if he had any balls at all.



She was actually a successful model before she ever met Trump...but you can just refer to her as a whore if that makes you feel better about yourself. LOL


*Modeling career*

She began modeling at five years old and started doing commercials at sixteen when she posed for the Slovenian fashion photographer, Stane Jerko.[27][28] When she began working as a model, she translated the Slovene version of her last name "Knavs" to the German version "Knauss".[29]

At eighteen, she signed with a modeling agency in Milan, Italy.[30] In 1992, she was named runner-up in the Jana Magazine "Look of the Year" contest, held in Ljubljana, which promised its top three contestants an international modeling contract.[7][31]

After attending the University of Ljubljana for one year,[32] she modeled for fashion houses in Paris and Milan, where, in 1995, she met Metropolitan Models co-owner Paolo Zampolli, a friend of her future husband Donald Trump, who was on a scouting trip in Europe. Zampolli urged her to travel to the United States, where he said he would like to represent her.[14]

In 1996, she moved to New York City,[14][31][30][33] living in an apartment in Zeckendorf Towers on Union Square, with roommate, photographer Matthew Atanian, per Zampolli's arrangements.[14]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melania_Trump


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> She was actually a successful model before she ever met Trump...but you can just refer to her as a whore if that makes you feel better about yourself. LOL
> 
> 
> *Modeling career*
> ...



No woman worth anything gets under a pig like Trump. Her modeling is irrelevant. Everyone can she is is fucking beyond miserable with him.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2018)

Should say everyone can tell....


----------



## Luxx (Jan 19, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Should say everyone can tell....



For sure LOL glad you?re back


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2018)

cant we just sticky one theads and call it Charelys trump rants and you can just update it daily with new trump stories that are basically the same old stories edited with new made up facts


----------

